# Charley's first haircut



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley got his first haircut last week. I actually did it myself using a one inch comb with a #10 blade for his body. The legs, paws, head and face were scissor cut. I would have liked to use the clippers around his neck and chest but he wouldn't let me near that area with the clippers. Any suggestions? even still I think he looks pretty cute.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

You are soo brave. All I have done is the feet and a little clipping to keep his underside clean when he goes. I think I will go to my groomer for a couple lessons in his up keep, without cutting his coat


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice job! You are brave using a one inch comb! I am always afraid I will end up cutting them too short. You will have a nice break from grooming this summer. Keep us posted when the neck and chest is clipped. We love pictures!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks. I think Charley would look cute no matter what his hairstyle. By the way, with the comb, you can't really cut too short. I was abit afraid about cutting Charley so short since all I had seen him in is long hair, but I discovered he has the cutest little body and I love it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a little sweetheart. He looks so squeezable! Good job


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

great job!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks. It practically took all weekend. The body went okay but it kept running away for the rest of it so it was really done bit by bit by bit. CrazY! But hopefully it will get better over time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think he looks really cute! Now just think of all the money you will save to buy toys and shampoo Or maybe another Havanese.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks. Next time I do it I'd like to make his face a bit smaller and the legs a bit smaller. But for now, it really works. His hair was soooooo long - 4 inches at least and one day I said - it's coming off!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Charleysmom said:


> thanks. Next time I do it I'd like to make his face a bit smaller and the legs a bit smaller. But for now, it really works. His hair was soooooo long - 4 inches at least and one day I said - it's coming off!


I bet Charley's hair looked like Maccabee's still looks. Maccabee is going for a haircut on Thursday.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks Great!


----------

